# Flounder fishing Niceville/ Destin area



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

Where are some good spots to go try to catch some flounder in the Niceville Destin area... I would be fishing from shore so any tips would be great.. Is there a better time of day to go .. day or eveing ? Also if someone is looking for a fishing buddy I would love to have a partner in crime...:thumbup:


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

In Niceville...actually Valp. I would fish the T dock off bayshore dr. The rocky jetty that lines the inlet to toms bayou is a great place and is accessable from the T dock. In Destin the harbor is loaded with Flounder. Many are small and you have to weed through them. On foot Noriaga (spelling?) Point is good...it is the inlet to the harbor. Coast guard station to under the Destin bridge is fair...flounder are there also but lotsa grass. In a couple weaks the pass will be loaded and you can fish all along the shoreline and the jettys. Good Luck!


----------

